# She's a Ho, But at Least She's an Honest Ho



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Try not to barf on your keyboard. It's hard to pick those chunks out.



Robin Rinaldi reveals how she took a 'year off' her 17-year marriage to sleep with other men | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Try not to barf on your keyboard. It's hard to pick those chunks out.
> 
> 
> 
> Robin Rinaldi reveals how she took a 'year off' her 17-year marriage to sleep with other men | Daily Mail Online


People will do anything for publicity - zero shame....


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Try not to barf on your keyboard. It's hard to pick those chunks out.
> 
> 
> 
> Robin Rinaldi reveals how she took a 'year off' her 17-year marriage to sleep with other men | Daily Mail Online


The responses to the article are equally alarming and disgusting. But somehow I'm not surprised at all.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Just swinging. Bad choice for their marriage. Her mind is pretty ugly comparing the fulfillment of having children to fvcking multiple people.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Best thread title I've seen in a long time Bandit:rofl:


----------



## sparrow555 (Jun 27, 2015)

3putt said:


> The responses to the article are equally alarming and disgusting. But somehow I'm not surprised at all.


Sort them by Best Rated. They are equally critical of her.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Seems to me her husband got the better of the deal after all.


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't know. I guess it's not so bad. She was up front and honest about it all. There was no lying, cheating, etc on the original deal. She more or less did what everyone here tells all the waywards they should have done in hindsight - have some respect and leave (in most cases, get divorced) before you get involved with someone else.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Total skank. Why would anyone read that trash?


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

sparrow555 said:


> Sort them by Best Rated. They are equally critical of her.


To be fair, I did only read the first few. That's good that there's criticism there.


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

The only real thing I take from this is shes a Ho. Taking a shower and writing a book isn't going to change that. It will be the one thing she will be remembered for. 

I would rather die being poor than being remembered like that. 

C


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> Just swinging. Bad choice for their marriage. *Her mind is pretty ugly comparing the fulfillment of having children to fvcking multiple people*.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's what stuck out to me also.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

TX-SC said:


> Total skank. * Why would anyone read that trash?*



Because I'm a glutton for punishment.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Because I'm a glutton for punishment.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

The shaming of her ex-husband knows no bounds...

How My Wild Sex Drive Killed My Marriage - The Daily Beast


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

LOL, sign of our times. Some people will go to any lengths for attention. Which our media happily provides lots of. 

Doubt you'll see such in the Guardian.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

She sounds like a garbage ***** to me and her husband was a complete chump for agreeing to it.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

Sound like a H who got bullied into an open M so his trashy W could 'discover' herself.

Don't know why he would have put himself through that.....either he was a doormat who thought he had to give her this out of fear she would leave the M, or was as disgusting as she was and looking for an out himself.

If he was pressured into it, he should have saved himself some pain and pride by slapping her with D papers the minute she asked/demanded it, rather than hanging on, hoping she would come back.

She's trash...can't for the life of me understand why she would want to present this story to the world like she had some wonderful epiphany that she wants to share so other people can benefit from the experience themselves.

I feel sorry for any of her readers that react by wanting to go out and 'discover' themselves too, and to h*ll with what it does to their partners and children.

She might be honest....but she deserves to be ridiculed and shunned as a scummy traitor to her BH (assuming he reluctantly accepted her demands....a fact I could not be sure about in all her self-serving tripe).

If the price of a person's self discovery is pain and destruction for all those around them, then there is nothing good or noble that can come out of it...no matter how much you try and dress it up with beautiful writing.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

I am so glad she took time off of her marriage to find herself..................................,....with cats


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

technovelist said:


> Seems to me her husband got the better of the deal after all.


I think I read a different version of this story somewhere, maybe a year or so ago. He didn't want to open the marriage but he reluctantly agreed. Their agreement was not to sleep with mutual friends but she did anyway. In the version I read, after the year was up she wanted to come back to him but he had moved on. I'm wondering if she's with the new guy only because the husband didn't want her back.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

If he wasn't cool with an open relationship and agreed to it anyway, he's just as much at fault.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> Just swinging. Bad choice for their marriage. Her mind is pretty ugly comparing the fulfillment of having children to fvcking multiple people.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, I don't understand how she connected the dots on that one, lol. If she wanted children so badly why didn't she divorce?


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Lol.

Chick marries a dude who doesn't want kids, so demands to **** whoever she wants instead.

Dude goes for it, and chick decides she can't live with that arrangement either, so just goes on to **** other people permanently.

And then airs it all in a tell-all book.

What's funny is that she promised so many things over and over again (like no mutual friends, relationships, etc) and then bailed on it all.

And it's somehow his fault for not wanting kids.

Can you imagine this loon if she would have had kids?


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

soccermom2three said:


> Yeah, I don't understand how she connected the dots on that one, lol. If she wanted children so badly why didn't she divorce?


She didn't want kids. If she wanted kids, she would have found a husband to begin with that wanted kids, or left him to find one that did.

****ing other people, including women, has nothing to do with wanting kids. It has to do with having an emptiness that needs filling, not with bearing the responsibility of bringing a fully formed human being into this world.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

soccermom2three said:


> Yeah, I don't understand how she connected the dots on that one, lol. If she wanted children so badly why didn't she divorce?


Because how do you write a successful memoir about divorcing a guy?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Try not to barf on your keyboard. It's hard to pick those chunks out.
> 
> 
> 
> Robin Rinaldi reveals how she took a 'year off' her 17-year marriage to sleep with other men | Daily Mail Online


He wouldn't have children with her, so this was her punishment for that. Weird.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"In the version I read, after the year was up she wanted to come back to him but he had moved on. I'm wondering if she's with the new guy only because the husband didn't want her back."

Well that puts a different twist on her 'journey' if it went down that way.

Yeah, her whole found a new love schtick from her memoir takes on a different flavor if the reality was she wanted to come back to her BH, but got kicked to the curb by a man who had discovered his pride and no longer wanted anything to do with her.

And that would definitely send a little different message to her readers if they were aware of it....right now they think her journey was all passion, butterflies, and unicorns....which led her to her true 'soulmate'

Sounds much better than:

I felt empty and really wanted my BH back...but he utterly rejected me and I ended up having to settle for this lowlife who had no problems cheating with a M woman...and now I stay with him because I want to save face and not seem like a total fool for throwing away a loving LT M over a few sexcapades.


----------



## where_are_we (May 24, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Try not to barf on your keyboard. It's hard to pick those chunks out.
> 
> 
> 
> Robin Rinaldi reveals how she took a 'year off' her 17-year marriage to sleep with other men | Daily Mail Online


It says she negotiated an open marriage. So what is the problem.

Now, men can go sleep around and they are studs, players, cool bad boys....

If a woman does it...she's a ho. Then men complain that their wife is a good girl and doesn't put out. perhaps if she had experimented a bit...

Better she negotiate the open marriage than being a cheat.

When my husband begged me to stay after I found out he was banging everyone BUT me...I jokingly told him that I would consider an open marriage. He said there is no way he wanted me with anyone else. But it was OK for him to do it...behind my back.

Shaking...my...head.


----------



## poida (Jan 17, 2014)

Should have been titled "SKANK marries PUS$Y - societies' worst relationships"


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

where_are_we said:


> It says she negotiated an open marriage. So what is the problem.
> 
> Now, men can go sleep around and they are studs, players, cool bad boys....
> 
> ...


Ehhh... not quite. 

Reading both of the articles that bandit linked paints the "negotiations" surrounding the subject's open marriage in a somewhat odious light, especially considering that she systematically broke each of the provisions upon which she and her husband agreed.

Given that, most here would paint either _a *married* man_ OR _a *married* woman_ -- having engaged in an "open marriage" under conditions similar to those described -- w/ the same brush.


----------



## where_are_we (May 24, 2013)

She would have been better of cheating then, according to the fine folks here....


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

where_are_we said:


> She would have been better of cheating then, according to the fine folks here....


As previously mentioned, she broke each of the provisions to which both she and her husband agreed.

Given that, I'd argue that she DID cheat.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

She would have been better off not demanding a year off from what even she describes as a loving H and M to go screw around with scummy lowlifes.

Gus is right....read both articles and its obvious the BH DIDN'T want this....he probably felt giving in to her demands was the only way to get her to stay in the M at first....but over the course of the year, if soccermom's memory is right, he got his pride back and decided he wasn't going to tolerate it.

And when she wanted her loving H back after a year of screwing around, he rejected her and moved on.

She deserved it.....and so would any man who decided he needed a second youth to go screw around on a loyal and loving W.

And I would tell any W with a sh*tbag WH like that to do exactly what this trashy woman's BH did....get rid of the traitor, you deserve better.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Fozzy said:


> Because how do you write a successful memoir about divorcing a guy?


Isn't that what "eat, pray, love" was all about?

It sure seemed to get Oprah all twitterpated. Chick decides to dump husband for no reason, travels, hooks up, writes book about it.

Becomes... I dunno, something about women's empowerment or something. I was never quite sure what the message was.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

where_are_we said:


> It says she negotiated an open marriage. So what is the problem.
> 
> Now, men can go sleep around and they are studs, players, cool bad boys....
> 
> ...


Lol.

She negotiated an open marriage with rules based on the idea that it was a response to her husband not wanting kids (i.e. all his fault)...

Then proceeded to break all the rules.

Go and read "the ethical ****." The author would have been...

Well, probably not as nice as I have been.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

You all sound so sanctimonious! They had a dead and open marriage. The 'no kids' thing was probably a deal breaker. he agreed to the open marriage (stupid but there you go). AND I bet you he was not twiddling his thumbs when they had their year off either! If positions were reversed and he requested an open marriage because he was not getting enough sex, you would have said that it was inevitable, so quit with the 'ho' s***!


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

where_are_we said:


> It says she negotiated an open marriage. So what is the problem.
> 
> Now, men can go sleep around and they are studs, players, cool bad boys....
> 
> ...


This line of thought is just so...OLD. Seriously, if some friend of mine did this to his wife I'd call him a loser and kick his ass. Nobody these days thinks like that anymore. I don't know anyone that calls a guy a stud if he sleeps around. We call him a PLAYER and tell our female friends to watch out for him.

There was a time when women were supposed to be virgins when they got married. Nobody expects that any more. If a girl I dated said she screwed 50 guys in college, I might not date her. But, I would expect the same of me if I screwed 50 women.

It's just an old argument with no real bearing on today's society. I called her a skank because of the way she did it and why she did it.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

I read that story before as well, her husband also had an attachment that lasted for six months with one person. The only difference is that his relationship with one of his partner did not last. I remember reading the article in nytime post.

Someone can look it up, but he also broke the rules if memory serves me correctly. Didn't she eventually marry one of her sexual partner, and if so, then it is the same story. They both broke the rules. If this is the same story, then it is only circumstance that her husband's relationship did not last. He had a relationship right out of the gate, but if memories serve me correctly again, they both tried working on it at the time.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

aine said:


> You all sound so sanctimonious! They had a dead and open marriage. The 'no kids' thing was probably a deal breaker. he agreed to the open marriage (stupid but there you go). AND I bet you he was not twiddling his thumbs when they had their year off either! If positions were reversed and he requested an open marriage because he was not getting enough sex, you would have said that it was inevitable, so quit with the 'ho' s***!


Geez.

Please read both articles.


----------



## Thinkitthrough (Sep 5, 2012)

If I remember correctly she was getting tired of what family and husband provided and came up with the idea for an experiment. Her husband is reticent to talk about what happened and is living happily with a girl friend he took up with after the divorce. Unlike his ex-wife, who wrote unkindly about him, he hasn't said anything against her. She did her year and went back home, but was unhappy for seven months, when one of the POSOMs she had fvked during her experiment called her and wanted to continue their relationship. She then cheated on her husband (ie without his knowledge, unlike when she was writing the book when he was advised as to what she was doing). The guy was one of he favourite partners during her fun year and she finally left her husband to be with him. I'm not sure but she moved in with him and they are living happily ever after. Maybe they are discussing how well the experiment went and all the partners they had. I scan read her book, I found it self serving and self satisfied. What is with these women?


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

TX-SC said:


> This line of thought is just so...OLD. Seriously, if some friend of mine did this to his wife I'd call him a loser and kick his ass. Nobody these days thinks like that anymore. I don't know anyone that calls a guy a stud if he sleeps around. We call him a PLAYER and tell our female friends to watch out for him.
> 
> There was a time when women were supposed to be virgins when they got married. Nobody expects that any more. If a girl I dated said she screwed 50 guys in college, I might not date her. But, I would expect the same of me if I screwed 50 women.
> 
> ...


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Geez.
> 
> Please read both articles.


:grin2: ok ok ok,


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Aine,
Yes, I would agree with that. I'm only basing this on mainstream American culture.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

The arrogance and self-importance is what gets me, as if people haven't been doing things like this forever and then just growing old and wrinkled and dying off and out of memory.

For cripes sake, can't people do something decent in the world? Why couldn't she go find herself by teaching poor children or helping people dying in hospice? Why couldn't she make a name for herself by building houses for the homeless? Those things would have been too hard. Instead, she did the easiest thing that came naturally. I'm so glad that I can say that I raised my children to have some conscience. If either one of them ever did something like this, I would be tempted to change my name.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

marduk said:


> Can you imagine this loon if she would have had kids?


For realz. Those lucky un-conceived children.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

where_are_we said:


> It says she negotiated an open marriage. So what is the problem.
> 
> Now, men can go sleep around and they are studs, players, cool bad boys....
> 
> ...


Hey I said she was honest! What do you want from me?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Try not to barf on your keyboard. It's hard to pick those chunks out.
> 
> 
> 
> Robin Rinaldi reveals how she took a 'year off' her 17-year marriage to sleep with other men | Daily Mail Online


*Makes me wonder if she took time out to teach Sunday School on Sunday morning. The church would be so proud of her!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I guess for me, I just don't like the way she blames the decline of the marriage on her husband. And then she goes on to publicly shame him for being lousy in bed...et all. Not cool. Not cool.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Hey I said she was honest! What do you want from me?


Actually, Bandit I do not think she was honest. 

She gave her husband a whole load of rubbish about her motives "The Wild Oats Project" my foot!

She set rules for herself and then broke every one of them.

Why? Why would she do that?

In order to hurt and humiliate her husband.

Why? Remember her real motive was revenge on him for not getting her pregnant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> I guess for me, I just don't like the way she blames the decline of the marriage on her husband. And then she goes on to publicly shame him for being lousy in bed...et all. Not cool. Not cool.


Her husband needs to come out and write a book now. "How I survived living with a Ho.". 

C


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

A "Wild Oats Project" indeed. Reminds me of my SIL who spent a camping weekend with a man who she called her case study for her "dissertation". My husband's niece of 22 years was frantic calling everyone if they had heard of her mother. My SIL did not tell anyone where she was going, just left a note.

While visiting at my home, my wiley self interrogated her on her dissertation. As I am a university professor and former chair of our department's graduate committee, I know fully well that she would not be allowed by the university to study a single individual. It can open the university with lawsuits.

My SIL was a bored SAHM with three children, two in their 20's and one in his late teens. Her husband was a physician, clearly a beta male. She was cheating, I knew it and she knew that I knew that she was a cheater. Her own mother, my mother-in-law, confided in me that she was concerned about the cheating ways of her daughter.

This writer is simply one bored, cheating, and entitled princess. I would not spend a dime on her book!


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

She lied and mislead on her original premise. This is the story of gas lighting taken to the nth degree. Go back and read her description of the state of marriage and the husbands reactions. He was nagged and then giving no choice. Think of JasonCambell's story. I think the pain and grief he felt, her husband felt. Which is why the marriage failed. Hey some people are not capable of true intimacy so they make do by telling themselves how great swinging and open relationships are. Yo - lady the fox has no tail.

While it may be true fornication can be fun, adultery is deadly.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Simply put, she's nothing more than an accomplished bonafide skank while her H is little more than an idiot! 

And that's giving out some rather profuse apologies to the idiots of the world!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

A silver lining is the fact that most of the respondents to those articles all say the same thing we are saying.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Roselyn said:


> A "Wild Oats Project" indeed. Reminds me of my SIL who spent a camping weekend with a man who she called her case study for her "dissertation". My husband's niece of 22 years was frantic calling everyone if they had heard of her mother. My SIL did not tell anyone where she was going, just left a note.
> 
> While visiting at my home, my wiley self interrogated her on her dissertation. As I am a university professor and former chair of our department's graduate committee, I know fully well that she would not be allowed by the university to study a single individual. It can open the university with lawsuits.
> 
> ...


Shes a class act. Are she and her husband still together?


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Roselyn said:


> A "Wild Oats Project" indeed. Reminds me of my SIL who spent a camping weekend with a man who she called her case study for her "dissertation". My husband's niece of 22 years was frantic calling everyone if they had heard of her mother. My SIL did not tell anyone where she was going, just left a note.
> 
> While visiting at my home, my wiley self interrogated her on her dissertation. As I am a university professor and former chair of our department's graduate committee, I know fully well that she would not be allowed by the university to study a single individual. It can open the university with lawsuits.
> 
> ...


Whatever happened to your SIL's marriage? Why the hell wouldn't his mother tell him h is wife was cheating on him?


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *Simply put, she's nothing more than an accomplished bonafide skank while her H is little more than an idiot!
> 
> And that's giving out some rather profuse apologies to the idiots of the world!*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

TX-SC said:


> Total skank. Why would anyone read that trash?


Because she's a total skank.


----------



## carmen ohio (Sep 24, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Try not to barf on your keyboard. It's hard to pick those chunks out.
> 
> 
> 
> Robin Rinaldi reveals how she took a 'year off' her 17-year marriage to sleep with other men | Daily Mail Online


For crying out loud, bandit, it's the Daily Mail. What did you expect?


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

Clay2013 said:


> Her husband needs to come out and write a book now. "How I survived living with a Ho.".
> 
> C


lmao....You know C....I bet that book would be a bigger seller than her self-serving, blameshifting tripe.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

You know....after this crap book, _Eat, Pray, Love_, and heavens knows how many other trashy 'self-discovery' memoirs.....I would LOVE to see a book/memoir by one of the BS's who are the victims of the selfish demands of these batsh*t crazy authors.

Now THAT would be a read.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Dyokemm said:


> You know....after this crap book, _Eat, Pray, Love_, and heavens knows how many other trashy 'self-discovery' memoirs.....I would LOVE to see a book/memoir by one of the BS's who are the victims of the selfish demands of these batsh*t crazy authors.
> 
> Now THAT would be a read.


I dunno.

I suspect you'd probably find what I was -- a wishy washy husband that kept rolling over instead of standing up for himself.

Because a husband that stood up for himself probably would have noticed that his wife was a flake and thrown her out on her ass long before she did so herself.


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

I read her story awhile ago. I originally read about her in Hufpost or your tango. It was a fellow up on her life. In any event it was about how much she came to enjoy a particular sexual act that required a whole lot of lube, which she experienced for the first time with a one and done guy. She made a big point of how she didn't go back to him for several more (actually a lot more ) until after the project was done. In any event I bing her (hate google) and read several articles. 

Based on that I wrote my first post on this thread. Lady, the fox has no tail. 

Yea, I would pay big to read a honest book by the hubby.


----------



## Mrs.Submission (Aug 16, 2015)

Dyokemm said:


> You know....after this crap book, _Eat, Pray, Love_, and heavens knows how many other trashy 'self-discovery' memoirs.....I would LOVE to see a book/memoir by one of the BS's who are the victims of the selfish demands of these batsh*t crazy authors.
> 
> Now THAT would be a read.


This. Marriage is for mature adults and not self centered adolescents who think that it is okay to divorce for no good reason.


----------



## Mrs.Submission (Aug 16, 2015)

marduk said:


> I dunno.
> 
> I suspect you'd probably find what I was -- a wishy washy husband that kept rolling over instead of standing up for himself.
> 
> Because a husband that stood up for himself probably would have noticed that his wife was a flake and thrown her out on her ass long before she did so herself.


Absolutely. 

If I dared to tell my husband that I wanted to sleep with other men, he would tell me to pack my bags and get out. 

He's way too Alpha and territorial to share his wife with anyone.


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

marduk said:


> I dunno.
> 
> I suspect you'd probably find what I was -- a wishy washy husband that kept rolling over instead of standing up for himself.
> 
> Because a husband that stood up for himself probably would have noticed that his wife was a flake and thrown her out on her ass long before she did so herself.


I've been in both shoes. Started out as the wishy washy guy trying to nice her back to me. After a couple of weeks of that, and tired of the disrespect of her living in my house while starting to try to actively date OM, I found my balls (and TAM, and NMMNG and MMSLP) and kicked her slimy ass out. 

It was a fairly complete transformation. :smile2:


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

And sure. I'd be happy to share my story as a BS, as I have here on TAM. Just need someone who is actually a writer, because that's just not my strong suit.


----------

